# Sight adjustment



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

What is the best way to drift the rear sight on my PPK/S? This last range trip, it seemed to be shooting 6" left at 50' and upon investigation the rear sight looked farther left than when I remembered. I remembered between the last two range trips, I had dropped my trousers a little too fast one bathroom trip and she hit the ground a little hard, that may be why the sight moved. Is there a special tool for this or what? I would really appreciate yall's help.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a brass or alluminum punch and small hammer for that sort of task.

If it has a set screw be sure to loosen it before moving.

Sometimes they are loose enough to move from recoil at which point you need to use some locktite or a center punch to raise metal on the bottom of the sight or in the dovetail to increase friction fit.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------

